# Relitke von Ulduar-Wo farmen?



## Yoh (8. Februar 2009)

Grüße liebe buffed community,

Ich bin vor kurzem zu den Söhnen Hodirs gestoßen. Um nun schnell zu mehr Quest zu kommen (Ruf erhöhen) wollt ich ein paar Relikte farmen gehen. Nun frag ich euch, kennt ihr gute stellen um die dinger zu farmen? Wo es gute dropp chance hat und die mobs schnell respawnen? Wäre dankbar für ein paar kleine tips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Yoh


----------



## Piewacket (8. Februar 2009)

Hiho,

die Frage stellt ich mir damals auch...
Die Teile sind überall verstreut. Mein Tipp: mach erst andere quests und die Relikte droppen zwischendruch und ohne in Stress auszuarten.

LG,
Piewacket


----------



## Yangsoon (8. Februar 2009)

also ich farm die immer bei den whyrkuls oder wie die heißen und bei den harpien


----------



## Yoh (8. Februar 2009)

Jo klar aber ich will die gezielt farmen...Und nicht nur so nebenbei^^


----------



## The Betrayer (8. Februar 2009)

Das würde mich auch ma intressieren wo man die am besten "farmt"


----------



## Eratic (8. Februar 2009)

Im Donnerfall. Die Vorfahren & Ruhelosen droppen das ziemlich gut. Auch die Klagegeister daneben am Frostfeldsee (heißt der so?) haben ne relativ gute Dropprate!


----------



## Stefge (8. Februar 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=42780#dropped


----------



## Thornbearer (8. Februar 2009)

Ich persönlich farme die Teile in den verschneiten Ebenen. Die ZZwerge dort droppen, genau so wie die Luftelementare. Die Elemetare haben sicher nicht die höchste Dropchance, aber man farmt nebenbei Äonenluft fürs AH.... ausserdem schwenkt regelmässig mein Blick gen Himmel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monthy (8. Februar 2009)

Verscheite Ebene würde ich auch sagen. Da hat zumindest jeder zweite einen davon. Manchmal auch jeder. Also die Droprate ist da schon sehr hoch.

Mfg


----------



## Freelancer (8. Februar 2009)

Oh man der Beitrag ist mal so überflüssig aber ich hab heute gute laune und helfe den faulen Leuten doch gerne weiter 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=42780#dropped

Das findet man indem man Relikt von Ulduar in die suche in der Buffed Datenbank eingibt und beim Suchergebnis  dann unter erbeutet durch schaut und man sieht dann auch das es die nur im Sturmgipfel gibt

Der beste Mob ist Sturmgeschmiedeter Spitzel	50.6% suchen darfst du den aber selber und das geht auch mit der Datenbank

Da die Karte 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=30222

In diesem sinne schönen Sonntag

edit nett finde ich auch das mache über mir schon die Glaskugel rausgeholt haben nur einer weiß wie man die buffed Seite benutzt gz evtl liegt es doch an den Spielern das wir kein vernünftigen content bekommen ^^


----------



## Yoh (8. Februar 2009)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Oh man der Beitrag ist mal so überflüssig aber ich hab heute gute laune und helfe den faulen Leuten doch gerne weiter
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=42780#dropped
> 
> ...


Hättest du den Beitrag gelesen wüsstest du das es mich nicht interressiert WO die dropprate hoch ist. Ich wollte wissen wo Ihr die besten Erfahrungen habt. Zb stellen wo es oft droppt, mobs schnell wieder respawnen ohne das man 5min wartren mis auf nen respawn und vil au stellen wo es nicht "überfarmt" ist. 

So long...

Lern erstmal lesen bevor du hier einen auf oberschlauer machst.


----------



## Kwatamehn (8. Februar 2009)

Ich würde auch sagen Donnerfall. Bei den Mobs die man für die Daily Hodirs Horn blasen braucht (die Geister).

Gefühlsmässig würde ich sagen die grossen haben ne bessere Dropchance als die kleinen - aber alles in allem hab ich allein durch die Dailys machen meist über 10 Relikte und dafür kill ich 5 grosse 5 kleine,und für die anderen Dailys:3 Spitzel und soviele von den Elementaren am See, dass ich genug von den Eisdingern hab.

Letztens fehlten mir aber etwas über 700 Ruf auf Respektvoll - die hab ich dann gezielt bei Donnerfall gefarmt.
Jeder 2. oder zumindest 3. gibt dir ein Relikt - 30 gefarmt in ca. 10min.

Musst halt schauen wieviele sonst grad dort sind, da die Gebiete wegen den Dailys halt oft überfarmt sind - aber die Respawnzeit ist eigentlich auch sehr rasch.

Im AH kosten 10 Stk bei mir am Realm zw. 40-45g.

Aber ich mach die Daiyls gern dort - da mehrere nah beinander sind und eigentlich sehr schnell gehen, ausserdem kann man nebenbei bei den Mammuts und Würmern gut Buff-Food-Mats(Mammutlende für Megamammutmahl udn Wyrmfleisch für Würziger Wyrmburger) und Leder farmen.


----------



## Thrungal (8. Februar 2009)

Also Du willst nicht wissen, wo die höchste Dropchance besteht, sondern wo man am besten farmen kann....

Irgendwie das gleiche, find ich...

Und wenn einer postet, an der Stelle XY is gut farmen, da is sonst keiner - was glaubst Du, was passieren wird?


----------



## ScreamSchrei (9. Februar 2009)

Kann es auch nur bestätigen. Bei Hodirs Horn Blasen die Mobs droppen am besten (Sturmgeschmiedeter Spitzel, Vorfahre von Niffelem). Das ist nicht nur ein Datenbank fakt sondern auch persönliche feststellung. Respawn rate ist sehr gut dort. Alles in allem.. perfekte Farmstelle.

Beste sind aber wirklich Dailys machen. Die Speer Daily lasse ich aus und hab jetzt in 1 1/2 Wochen fast Ehrfürchtig. Nur noch 4k Ruf. Ca 2 Tage Dailys machen. Nebenbei droppen noch 10 Relikte wodurch man lässig nochmal 250 Ruf dazu bekommt.


----------



## Larmina (9. Februar 2009)

The schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch ma intressieren wo man die am besten "farmt"


Du musst deine Signatur aktualisieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (9. Februar 2009)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Oh man der Beitrag ist mal so überflüssig aber ich hab heute gute laune und helfe den faulen Leuten doch gerne weiter
> 
> Der beste Mob ist Sturmgeschmiedeter Spitzel	50.6% suchen darfst du den aber selber und das geht auch mit der Datenbank



Tja,  nur schön das deine antwort genau so überflüssig ist!

entgegen freelancer beitrag  ist NICHT o.g mob der beste nur weil er ne dropchace von 50 % hat!.

Es gibt mehrere möglichkeiten um Relikte effectiv und schnell zu farmen.

Zum einem  natürlich die Vyrkul in der höhle  für die Q  Disziplin bewahren.,  Pro stunde je nach klasse gut 100stk!
Es gibt auch noch diverse ander mobs die gut droppe. und da geht nicht dropchance vor sonder  die masse  masse der mobs und wie schnell die fallen..!

Denn ich kill lieber 10 mobs  bei 30%  in 25 sek  als   10 mob  mit 50%  in 2 minuten!..
Was schneller und effektiver ist kann mann sich ausrechnen!

Es gibt auch noch ne andere möglichkeit eine vorhandene Q dazu zu nutzen. Da ich aber nicht weis bzw ob das in ner grauzone liegt möchte ich das hier nicht posten und per pn gebe ich den howto gerne =)


----------



## Ollokadiz (9. Februar 2009)

Yoh schrieb:


> Grüße liebe buffed community,
> 
> Ich bin vor kurzem zu den Söhnen Hodirs gestoßen. Um nun schnell zu mehr Quest zu kommen (Ruf erhöhen) wollt ich ein paar Relikte farmen gehen. Nun frag ich euch, kennt ihr gute stellen um die dinger zu farmen? Wo es gute dropp chance hat und die mobs schnell respawnen? Wäre dankbar für ein paar kleine tips
> 
> ...




Moinsen

Also am besten farmt man die relikte in der verschneiten ebene links oben an der karte oder bei den feuer eles rechts am amboss. da farm ich auch 150 stück in einer stunde

Greetz Ollo


----------



## Blooddrainer (9. Februar 2009)

> Relitke von Ulduar-Wo farmen?



Überall in den Sturmgipfeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tairoon (9. Februar 2009)

Ich bin die Dinger Bei den Feuer Ele´s Farmen gegangen. Dort wo du auch hin musst für die eine Tages Quest. 
Da ist Sehr guter Respawn und die Drop Rate is bei jedem 2ten. 
War lange auf der suche nach einem Gutem Farm Platz, bin durch Ganz Sturmkipfel gereist. Und bin dann Später bei den Feuer Ele Hängen geblieben, da sie wie gesagt gut Respawn Zeiten haben und der Loot auch gut ist. 

Bei allen andren orten, ist der Respawn Schlecht sobald da mehr als 1ner Farmt oder du musst erst Ewig laufen bevor du zum nächsten Kommst.


----------



## Thrainan (9. Februar 2009)

Thrungal schrieb:


> Also Du willst nicht wissen, wo die höchste Dropchance besteht, sondern wo man am besten farmen kann....
> 
> Irgendwie das gleiche, find ich...
> 
> Und wenn einer postet, an der Stelle XY is gut farmen, da is sonst keiner - was glaubst Du, was passieren wird?



Nein es ist nicht das gleiche. Und nein nur weil einmal etwas hier him Forum steht gehen nicht ab heute Abend 3.000 Spieler an dieser Stelle farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2009)

Ich frag mich warum man die überhaupt farmen will. Ich hab 2-3 Wochen die Dailys gemacht dann war ich ehrfürchtig (zumindest kams mir so vor ^^) eine Woche später wurde dann die Rufsteigerung durch die Relikte eingeführt und ich hab ne Menge Gold verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber gebraucht hab ich die nicht, da geben ja die Dailys selbst schon extrem viel Ruf...


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Februar 2009)

Thrungal schrieb:


> Also Du willst nicht wissen, wo die höchste Dropchance besteht, sondern wo man am besten farmen kann....
> 
> Irgendwie das gleiche, find ich...
> 
> Und wenn einer postet, an der Stelle XY is gut farmen, da is sonst keiner - was glaubst Du, was passieren wird?




Ahsoooo. Aha!

Also nehmen wir auf der einen Seite einen Rare Mob, der Item xy zu 100% droppt aber nur einmal am Tag respawnt.

Dann nehmen wir auf der anderen Seite Mobs mit sehr hoher Respawnrate die dicht an dicht stehen aber nur eine 5 % Droppchance haben.

Du gehst fein den Raremob farmen und ich die anderen, ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daros (9. Februar 2009)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Der beste Mob ist Sturmgeschmiedeter Spitzel	50.6% suchen darfst du den aber selber und das geht auch mit der Datenbank
> 
> Da die Karte
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=30222



Schade, dass man den nicht selbst suchen kann, sondern erst einen Astralen Frostworg für jeden einzelnen Mob beschwören muss, der dann erstmal eine Minute im Kreis läuft - und das 3x am Tag, denn dann ist die Daily fertig. Darauf wäre man übrigens gekommen, wenn man in der Buffed-Datenbank weitergeklickt hätte.


----------



## Azuriel (9. Februar 2009)

omg kauft euch doch die scheiße einfach im ah, ka was daran so schwer ist .. denn in der zeit, in der ihr die teile farmen würdet, farmt ihr was anderes was sicher mehr ertrag bringt. was das ist da müsst ihr selber drauf kommen


----------

